# French (aka Purebred) Alpines



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

I noticed a couple of posts on here of people who are concentrating on French Alpines.

Can we get a list? If you are please post here.

I'll be the first 

Also I'd like to encourage you all to join the FB pages of the Alpines International Club and hopefully the real club too.

The FB page is here: http://groups.to/alpinesinternationalbreedclub/


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I am trying to increase my percentage of French Alpine. I currently own 3 does. One Iron-Rod, one Tempo and Qu'Appelle and one Qu'Appelle and Kickapoo-Valley. Am am looking to breed each of these to French Alpine next season instead of my American buck. Hopefully, getting a good buck too next season.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Great Jennifer - glad to hear it.

I know it is a challenge as it is much harder to find a good purebred buck - but once you breed to an American buck you lose the "purity". I am using French bucks on both my Americans and French for this reason.

I have a great French buck from the Nodaway herd now and am adding one from Lady-K (Karen Smith) this year. The one I reserved up your way was not born.

Who will you be using next year?


----------



## Xtra (Jan 1, 2010)

We have both French and American, but will be focusing on our French's in the up coming years. 

I am a member of the FB Alpines Int'l, and am on FB with our farm - Xtraordindairy.

Christina


----------



## billinohio (Jun 24, 2009)

I am concentrating on French Alpines. I have some Hill N Holler animals, and I have brought in several other bloodlines to see what crosses well with the Hill N Holler. The other bloodlines include Stump Hollow (which seemed to cross nicely), Nodaway, Kickapoo Valley, Center Stage, and Roeburn. I have bucks from Nodaway, Hill N Holler, and DKidd (which is out of a Stump Hollow buck and a Munchin Hill doe).
I plan to use the Nodaway buck on the Hill N Holler animals and some others.....and the Hill N Holler buck on does from Nodaway, Kickapoo Valley, and one of the Center Stage does. I plan to use the DKidd buck on a couple daughters of a Stump Hollow buck. 
All of these plans are subject to change.......


----------



## K-Ro (Nov 10, 2009)

We have French Alpines. We don't show yet, but are wanting to learn and will be attending a show next month just to watch and learn. Next year we are wanting to add a new buck.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

With the American Alpine kicking butt on the french/purebred girls, it's kind of ironic that your not using those genetics to improve your purebred Alpines.

In Nubian's the Purebred Nubian kicks butt on the American and it's why you can't sell an American buck to save your life  It makes the argument of opening the Alpine herd book and why NOT to open the Nubian herdbook that much more glaringly obvious. Vicki


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

I think that is only because there are so many more Americans..there are some very good Purebred bucks and does out there. Once you breed to an American buck you are stuck with Americans

Some experimentals that can "kick butt" to, however they just aren't the same to me as purebreds!


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

I have both Americans and French Alpines. I am concentrating on French Alpines now as I rebuild my herd. The lines I am working with now are: Chateau Briant crossed with Roeburn. In the past I have had Nodaway, Bayview, Sunshine, to name a few. In the tank I have Sudbury Hill, Little Rise, Bayview, Chateau Brinat, Evermore, Hoach's, Iron Rod, Tenmile, and several of the older French lines. Will have to do a check of my guys in the tank when I have time in a few more weeks. 

Yes, once you breed to an American, that's it......can't go back. Oh.....Vicki......the mere thought of talking about opening the herd book makes me wince! 

I am focusing on French lines because after years of breeding both I have come to the conclusion that French lines have more longevity and umph, just as the Americans are winding down, they are kicking into gear.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Just keeping a topic near and dear to my heart out-there. It makes me wince also, but it is being talked about, make sure your directors know how you feel about this subject, we don't want a last minute push at the board meeting this year...like other things have been pushed through. I expect my directors to vote against anything that they haven't had time to talk with their constituents about, weeks or months before the board meeting. Vicki


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey...thanks for the, "heads Up" Vicki. I'm a little out of the loop. But.....when you consider that 10 yrs ago only 20% of the Alpines were French, and probably less now, eventually the herdbook is going to have to be opened. What is the % of pure Nubians now?


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

So what about British Alpines?
Does anyone work with those lines in the US?
Lee


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

"when you consider that 10 yrs ago only 20% of the Alpines were French, and probably less now, eventually the herdbook is going to have to be opened. "

Why?


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

The Americans will have dominated almost entirely the French gene pool in a few more decades to come. The %, as it nears single digits will eventually begin to phase out the French unless the numbers of French Alpines available increases. And...sadly when you think about it there aren't going to be any new lines out there, the lines we have now to work with are going to be it. I hope I haven't sounded confusing. Tired, need more caffine! LOL


----------



## billinohio (Jun 24, 2009)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> With the American Alpine kicking butt on the french/purebred girls, it's kind of ironic that your not using those genetics to improve your purebred Alpines.
> 
> In Nubian's the Purebred Nubian kicks butt on the American and it's why you can't sell an American buck to save your life  It makes the argument of opening the Alpine herd book and why NOT to open the Nubian herdbook that much more glaringly obvious. Vicki


I just started showing last year........I attended about 1/2 dozen shows in Ohio and Indiana. From what I saw, 
the French won most of the time. Obviously, I was only in a small part of the country.
I recently talked to one breeder who has had American and French for several years. If I understood her correctly, she felt that her French were more "predictable" in what she would get from her breedings......and she had made faster progress in improving her French than she had with her Americans.


----------



## billinohio (Jun 24, 2009)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> With the American Alpine kicking butt on the french/purebred girls, it's kind of ironic that your not using those genetics to improve your purebred Alpines.
> 
> In Nubian's the Purebred Nubian kicks butt on the American and it's why you can't sell an American buck to save your life  It makes the argument of opening the Alpine herd book and why NOT to open the Nubian herdbook that much more glaringly obvious. Vicki


I have mixed feelings about the idea of the French Alpine herd book being re-opened. On one hand, given the history of the Fench Alpine breed, it would be a joke, and a total contradiction in terms to open the book, and then call them "purebred." To me, it is like someone deciding to declare that the color "black," will now be called "white." A rose by any other name smells just as sweet.........and so foul smelling stuff smells just as bad by any other name.

On the other hand, we could end up with a situation like they have in the Morgan horse breed. Until 1948, as long as one of the parents was registered as a Morgan, then the offspring could be registered as a Morgan. They have a separate registry, called Lippitt, within the Morgan breed (separate organization) for "high percentage" Morgans.

They appear to get a premium price for the Lippitt Morgans.........so.......especially since the papers from ADGA no longer say "French Alpine," (they now say "Purebred," insstead of "French")..........it looks to me like ADGA is opening the door for a separate organization to start for "French Alpines".........and perhaps a little higher prices for "TRUE" French Alpines!!!!

Part of me thiinks that everyone makes some mistakes in their lives........if ADGA wants to do this, I would consider it a mistake.......but "BRING IT ON!!!!".........it looks like it could certainly work to my benefit!!!!!


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I finally found the sire of 2 of my goats Tempo Aquilla Bold Type and intend to breed my Iron-Rod doe back to him this Fall to get another herdsire like my Bandit, the Bold Type son that I sold. Bandit now in WV servicing does for John Scott. I may AI the other two, I don't know yet. I may talk to Donna Kidd and see what she has live or in her tank to use on these 2. Both does are from her originally. With the three, I ought to be able to get a good buck and some more doe kids out of them next year.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

"The Americans will have dominated almost entirely the French gene pool in a few more decades to come. The %, as it nears single digits will eventually begin to phase out the French unless the numbers of French Alpines available increases. "

That is why I posted this. I wish we could have a French Alpines Club!


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey.......thats a great idea Ziggy!  *Hint...Hint* I think you'd be a great organizer.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Well I need more people to reply to this to get a base to start it. I'll talk to the Waldman's when I go visit them this weekend.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Well I went ahead and created a FB group - French Alpines Breed Club.

We'll see how it goes. I do think a network of people dedicated to maintaining, improving and increasing French Alpines is needed.

If you know people that fit that description please invite them to join,


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Will do for sure! I'll work up a profile when I get time and join!  It's been a few yrs since I have seen the Waldman's. They are so nice and easy to talk to.


----------



## billinohio (Jun 24, 2009)

buckrun said:


> So what about British Alpines?
> Does anyone work with those lines in the US?
> Lee


I do not know of anyone working with British Alpines. When I checked the web site for them in the UK, it does not sound like they have a history that is comparable to the French Alpine breed here in the US.
http://www.britishalpines.co.uk/thebreed.htm#What are the Breed Standards of the British Alpine?


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't know of anyone either Lee. Many yrs ago when we used to have a lively chat room going for AlpineTalk there were a few people from the UK we talked with that had them. I wished I had stayed in touch, but lost contact after Hoof & Mouth hit the UK.


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Jun 11, 2009)

We have two Alpines right now. One is PB the other is AM. The PB we have now is a Willow Run doe, and we're hoping to hear back from Kickapoo Valley in the next few weeks about another PB doe. We are going to focus on PB alpines though. Hoping to find a nice buck eventually, but for now just wanting to see our options for a leased buck for breeding. Anyone know anyone that will lease a PB buck within driving distance from central IN?


----------



## Nupine (Nov 2, 2007)

I just requested to join your Facebook group, Ziggy. 
I have both, but I am really focusing on the purebreds. I purchased 2 purebred does this year, and an exceptional purebred buck. All are sundgaus  I'm also selling my American buck, 2 American dry yearlings, 1 American doe kid, and POSSIBLY my American milker. She is such a nice milker though, so I'm a little unsure about that. The only Americans left in the herd would be a useless mastitis stricken doe [not going to be bred] and a 2 yr old who should be freshening in June. 
Ashlyn


----------



## mayrholm (Sep 7, 2014)

*French Alpines*

We are Mayrholm Farm. We specialize in French Alpines. Our bloodlines include Stump Hollow, Rainbow Colors, Center Sage and Munchin Hill. Check us out at www.freewebs.com/mayrhom 
Kim Harris-Boyden


----------

